# I need help! Addicted to vape.



## Viper_SA (20/8/16)

I think I need to join VA (Vape-oholics Anonymous). Just added two new shelves in the spare bedroom for vape stuff, and even the book shelves in my living room are being invaded. Not to mention the storage cabinet for all my DIY gear in the garage (and the fridge)






View attachment 64341

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (20/8/16)

You need to sell some of your air rifles to make space 

Half my house is full of rc helicopters. The other half vape stuff.


----------



## Silver (20/8/16)

Looking great @Viper_SA !

Vape Gear invaders - Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/8/16)

Lol, nice set up. Had the same computer stand at home...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/16)

Neva!!!!
They bother no-one in the garage

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos (20/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Neva!!!!
> They bother no-one in the garage
> 
> View attachment 64344


That cuboard is half empty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/16)

Christos said:


> That cuboard is half empty



Saving space for when I can one day afford a pcp rifle.


----------



## s.i.jerefos (20/8/16)

Vape-Oholics Anonymus will not be able to do nothing.. 
We all have the same "problem" and finally found the cure... 
A new Mod or Atty always resolve the problem for few days... 
Haha.. 
There is no way out from Vape - Passion!! 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (20/8/16)

Looks perfectly normal to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (20/8/16)

Yeah, I don't see any problem...?


----------



## Yagya (20/8/16)

You will feel alot better when u see uncle Rob's collection..for sure..


----------



## Spydro (21/8/16)

Looks like a noob vapers stash to me. 

When you have 20-30 or more times that much (like some of us) then you might be a candidate for Vape-oholics Anonymous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

